# red clawed crabs?



## allaboutfish (May 18, 2011)

i just got one and i think he/she wants some friends. its in a 10 gallon tank which is most likely temporary and ill move however many i get into a 20 gallon long anyway im trying to figure out how to sex them. i read that you have to flip them over but i dont feel like being pinched plus i cant even get it out of the tank bc of all the caves it can scape to. so im thinking of just going to petsmart with a ziplock baggie and getting an employee to put one in the bag and then ill look at it from underneath and ill get a female, but what if the one i have is a female? will they be ok? any ways to get the crab out of the tank? are red clawed crabs ok alone? ok last question should i add the weekly dose (starting this wednesday) of 0.002 of salt to the tank? i really dont get how to do this bc how much salt does it take to get it to that? and if i were to remove a gallon of water and then replace it with salty water would making that water 0.002 make the whole tank 0.002 or should i get the 1 gallon of water at 0.006 and then the 3 gallons of watter would be 0.002? this is sooooooo confusing!!!!!


----------



## tut_blimey (Jan 4, 2012)

Hello, to tell the sex of the rrc's is really easy, the males have a more pointed bottom and the red claws are larger and a more prominant red colour. Males will do fine with as many females as you like but there should only really be one male in a tank, unless there is enough room for them not to fight, as they are very terretorial, and like the ladies to them self. Red claw crabs will do fine on there own, and do not need company to survive or be happy. Breeding red claw crabs is difficult and is hard to complete successfully in a aqaurium. Youu coulf probably fit one more crab in the 10g, maybe 2. 

Redclaw crabs are pretty easy to get out with a net, although they can easily run out, I usually use a plastic cup, becuase its easy to scoop and can't climp up the edge.

Hope this helped  are there any fish in the tank aswell as the rcc ?


----------



## tut_blimey (Jan 4, 2012)

I don't really know about the salt aswell :/ its pretty confusing... I just use 4 teaspoons to every gallon (uk).  and its doing ok. btw make sure u have a place for the crab to get some air!


----------

